# GOODTIMES IE PEDAL CAR & LOWRIDER BIKE SHOW



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

GOODTIMES IE BIKE CHAPTER WILL LIKE TO INVITED U TO THEIR FIRST ANNUAL PEDAL CAR & LOWRIDER BIKE SHOW
$15 BIKES, $10 PEDAL CARS
ALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARK
WE WILL HAVE 1ST...2ND...3RD..FOR MOST CATEGORIES
ROLL IN TIME 7AM
SHOW TIME10AM TO 3PM
EVERY BODY IS WELCOME TO STAY AFTER SHOW AND ENJOY THE PARK
(ALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARK ALL DAY)
INFO.... VAGO (909)272-4574


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

join us this saturday for our final cruise night!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

sup vago u can count on LATIN LUXURY B.C. to be there :boink: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

SOULD BE A FUN TIME FOR ALL.....YOUNG AND MIDDLE AGED:biggrin:, HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE FOR SOME "GOODTIMES" :thumbsup:


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


:thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

lo nuestro said:


> join us this saturday for our final cruise night!



:thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

jojo67 said:


> :thumbsup:


 Good deal, MAJESTICS BIKES CHAPTER will be there to show our full support.


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT FOR THE BIKES.....LETS ALL HAVE SOME GOODTIMES:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

EL VAGO 84 said:


> GOODTIMES IE BIKE CHAPTER WILL LIKE TO INVITED U TO THEIR FIRST ANNUAL PEDAL CAR & LOWRIDER BIKE SHOW
> $15 BIKES, $10 PEDAL CARS
> ALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARK
> WE WILL HAVE 1ST...2ND...3RD..FOR MOST CATEGORIES
> ...


:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

EL VAGO 84 said:


> GOODTIMES IE BIKE CHAPTER WILL LIKE TO INVITED U TO THEIR FIRST ANNUAL PEDAL CAR & LOWRIDER BIKE SHOW$15 BIKES, $10 PEDAL CARSALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARKWE WILL HAVE 1ST...2ND...3RD..FOR MOST CATEGORIESROLL IN TIME 7AMSHOW TIME10AM TO 3PMEVERY BODY IS WELCOME TO STAY AFTER SHOW AND ENJOY THE PARK(ALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARK ALL DAY)INFO.... VAGO (909)272-4574


 UNIQUES I.E bike club will be there.


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

UNIQUES said:


> UNIQUES I.E bike club will be there.


:thumbsup:


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

_OCTOBER 29 2011...TTT.._


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ttt for tha homies


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Come support this event bring the kids out


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

TRUCK (EL CAMINO, BLAZERS, BOMB TRUCK) - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## LILVAGO84 (Jul 15, 2010)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT for Inland Empire Shows!!​


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

DUKES IE WILL B THERE :h5:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

LILVAGO84 said:


> TTT


 TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

EL VAGO 84 said:


> GOODTIMES IE BIKE CHAPTER WILL LIKE TO INVITED U TO THEIR FIRST ANNUAL PEDAL CAR & LOWRIDER BIKE SHOW
> $15 BIKES, $10 PEDAL CARS
> ALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARK
> WE WILL HAVE 1ST...2ND...3RD..FOR MOST CATEGORIES
> ...



:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

Come n have some fun at fiesta village they have...bumper cars batting cages,mini golf,laser tag. info(909)272-4574 VAGO


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

G2G_Al said:


> TTT for Inland Empire Shows!! ​


TTT


----------



## 72189 (May 24, 2011)




----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

EL VAGO 84 said:


> GOODTIMES IE BIKE CHAPTER WILL LIKE TO INVITED U TO THEIR FIRST ANNUAL PEDAL CAR & LOWRIDER BIKE SHOW$15 BIKES, $10 PEDAL CARSALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARKWE WILL HAVE 1ST...2ND...3RD..FOR MOST CATEGORIESROLL IN TIME 7AMSHOW TIME10AM TO 3PMEVERY BODY IS WELCOME TO STAY AFTER SHOW AND ENJOY THE PARK(ALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARK ALL DAY)INFO.... VAGO (909)272-4574


 Ttt


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

TO THE TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup: TTT


 To the top


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Supported by I.E.L.A


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

BUMP TTT


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT FOR THE BIKES..


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


 To the top


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

65ragrider said:


> Supported by I.E.L.A


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

tmft


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*TTT*:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> *TTT*:thumbsup:
> View attachment 358755


 To the top


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UNIQUES said:


> UNIQUES I.E bike club will be there.


 To the top


----------



## LILVAGO84 (Jul 15, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

bump


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

bump for the bikes


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Gt up


----------



## LILVAGO84 (Jul 15, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

EL VAGO 84 said:


> GOODTIMES IE BIKE CHAPTER WILL LIKE TO INVITED U TO THEIR FIRST ANNUAL PEDAL CAR & LOWRIDER BIKE SHOW$15 BIKES, $10 PEDAL CARSALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARKWE WILL HAVE 1ST...2ND...3RD..FOR MOST CATEGORIESROLL IN TIME 7AMSHOW TIME10AM TO 3PMEVERY BODY IS WELCOME TO STAY AFTER SHOW AND ENJOY THE PARK(ALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARK ALL DAY)INFO.... VAGO (909)272-4574


 Ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: FIRME CLASSICS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

oldslow85 said:


> :thumbsup:


 See you there


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


 To the top


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

-old skool- said:


> bump for the bikes


 x2 ...........


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

will b there :thumbsup:


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 362440
> will b there :thumbsup:


Nice..:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

bump


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

GOODTIMES IE PEDAL CAR & LOWRIDER BIKE SHOW _







SPONSOR BY FIESTA VILLAGE...OCT 29_ 
GOODTIMES IE BIKE CHAPTER WILL LIKE TO INVITED U TO THEIR FIRST ANNUAL PEDAL CAR & LOWRIDER BIKE SHOW
$15 BIKES, $10 PEDAL CARS
ALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARK
WE WILL HAVE 1ST...2ND...3RD..FOR MOST CATEGORIES
ROLL IN TIME 7AM
SHOW TIME10AM TO 3PM
EVERY BODY IS WELCOME TO STAY AFTER SHOW AND ENJOY THE PARK
(ALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARK ALL DAY)
INFO.... VAGO (909)272-4574







​


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

GT UP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

T T T......for.......GT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

I really want to make this trip down south...!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

EL VAGO 84 said:


> GOODTIMES IE PEDAL CAR & LOWRIDER BIKE SHOW _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

tmft


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


 Ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

EL VAGO 84 said:


> GOODTIMES IE BIKE CHAPTER WILL LIKE TO INVITED U TO THEIR FIRST ANNUAL PEDAL CAR & LOWRIDER BIKE SHOW$15 BIKES, $10 PEDAL CARSALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARKWE WILL HAVE 1ST...2ND...3RD..FOR MOST CATEGORIESROLL IN TIME 7AMSHOW TIME10AM TO 3PMEVERY BODY IS WELCOME TO STAY AFTER SHOW AND ENJOY THE PARK(ALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARK ALL DAY)INFO.... VAGO (909)272-4574


 Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bump


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

uniques pedal car club will b there


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

TTT....:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

We ready for show to the top!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

will b there


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## cali78 (Feb 21, 2009)

TTT :fool2:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84 









also will have 50/50 raffle will have trophies as well thank you and hope to see you all there


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

[h=2]







GOODTIMES IE PEDAL CAR & LOWRIDER BIKE SHOW[/h] _







SPONSOR BY FIESTA VILLAGE...OCT 29_ GOODTIMES IE BIKE CHAPTER WILL LIKE TO INVITED U TO THEIR FIRST ANNUAL PEDAL CAR & LOWRIDER BIKE SHOW
$15 BIKES, $10 PEDAL CARS
ALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARK
WE WILL HAVE 1ST...2ND...3RD..FOR MOST CATEGORIES
ROLL IN TIME 7AM
SHOW TIME10AM TO 3PM
EVERY BODY IS WELCOME TO STAY AFTER SHOW AND ENJOY THE PARK
(ALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARK ALL DAY)
INFO.... VAGO (909)272-4574







 ​


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ontario classics bike club is attending this event


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

WAS UP GOODTIMES FAM!!! WE WILL B THERE:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:rimshot:.....:h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

We looking foward to this one


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top goodtimes its on


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE WITH THE BIKES


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE WITH THE BIKES


THANKS


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

was up ttt 4 this show


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

cali78 said:


> TTT :fool2:


 Hey there's kids around....cochino....u better be there fool


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!:h5:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Best Of Friends will be there to support!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*TTT *






TOY STORY WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

lowdude13 said:


> *TTT *
> View attachment 382225
> TOY STORY WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


thanks


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top for showz in the ie


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

bump baby bump


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

We have the Best in show here...lol J/K Just a before picture of a Bike my son bought at the swap meet. He will be working on this soon.... BTTT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

GT IE GET READY ALL MOST TIME


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

No BBQ just cold food and ice chest ok they got on site a A/W and pizza spot they sell beer in the pizza spot. Also they got mini golf/batting cages/bumper cars/video games/rides. Come and joy us for a Goodtime


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:TTT 4 THE HOMIE WAS UP GOODTIME SEE U THERE!!!!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

Latin Luxury said:


> :h5:TTT 4 THE HOMIE WAS UP GOODTIME SEE U THERE!!!!!


TTT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

GOODTIMES IE BIKE CHAPTER WILL LIKE TO INVITED U TO THEIR FIRST ANNUAL PEDAL CAR & LOWRIDER BIKE SHOW
$15 BIKES, $10 PEDAL CARS
ALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARK
WE WILL HAVE 1ST...2ND...3RD..FOR MOST CATEGORIES
ROLL IN TIME 7AM
SHOW TIME10AM TO 3PM
EVERY BODY IS WELCOME TO STAY AFTER SHOW AND ENJOY THE PARK
(ALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARK ALL DAY)
INFO.... VAGO (909)272-4574


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

EL VAGO 84 said:


> GOODTIMES IE BIKE CHAPTER WILL LIKE TO INVITED U TO THEIR FIRST ANNUAL PEDAL CAR & LOWRIDER BIKE SHOW
> $15 BIKES, $10 PEDAL CARS
> ALL PAYED ENTREES WILL HAVE FREE ACCESS TO PARK
> WE WILL HAVE 1ST...2ND...3RD..FOR MOST CATEGORIES
> ...


SEE YOU THERE WITH THE NEW PEDAL CAR I BUILT.......


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

ALMOST SHOW TIME!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave:


1975 VERT said:


> SEE YOU THERE WITH THE NEW PEDAL CAR I BUILT.......


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Gta shine up the bike....


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

see u all tomorrow...ttt


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT...SE YOU ALL IN THE MORNING.........


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ontario classics bike club kids are getting ready for this one. Hope to see you there.


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Uniques pedal car club ready


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

"DREAM CATCHER" Bike will be there after being put away for 17 years. and My Daughters Little Tiger.See you there.Hope to meet you all.


----------



## MR.MIKE63GT (May 14, 2010)

BUMP IT UP :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

BUMP SEE U GUYS TOMOROW


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

TEMPTATION O*C had a great time.....thanks GOODTIMES


----------



## NastyBoy (Jul 18, 2011)

Uploading pictures as we speak. Great show, great quality bikes, trikes and pedal cars!

http://4myride.com/event/10-29-2011/Good-Times-Bike-Pedal-car-show-Fiesta-Village-Colton-CA-E4b0Eba0BEb

-Tony


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

Nice Show kids had fun good turn out lots of nice bikes .:thumbsup:


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

Who placed in the pedal car class


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

I WANT TO THANK ALL THE BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RYDERS FOR COMING DOWN. EVERYBODY BIKE WAS LOOKING GOOD MUCH PROPS ON THE HARD WORK U GUYS PUT IN UR BIKES. THIS WAS A GREAT SHOW. I WAS GLAD TO SEE ALL THE KIDS AND THA FAMILY HAVING FUN TODAY. AND MUCH PROPS TO MY GT I.E FAMILY FOR PICKING A GOOD SPOT FOR THE KIDS TO HAVE FUN. SEE EVERYBODY NEXT YEAR.PS ILL POST PICS IN A BIT. I THINK IT WAS LIKE 75 ENTRYS IN THE SHOW


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TRAFFIC HAD A GOODTIME WITH GOODTIMES! REAL NICE SHOW. KIDS ENJOYED THEMSELVES IN THE PARK AND ALOT OF CLEAN BIKES. I'LL POST PICS OF ALL OF THEM IN A FEW.


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

I LIKE TO THANK EVERYBODY THE SHOW UP TO SUPPORT THIS EVENT SEEN ALL THE KIDS HAVEING A BLAST AT THE PARK WAS A GOOD FEELING....WE HOPE TO SEE U GUYS SOON.ONES AGAIN THANK U FROM GOOD TIMES IE N FIESTA VILLAGES


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I WANT TO THANK ALL THE BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RYDERS FOR COMING DOWN. EVERYBODY BIKE WAS LOOKING GOOD MUCH PROPS ON THE HARD WORK U GUYS PUT IN UR BIKES. THIS WAS A GREAT SHOW. I WAS GLAD TO SEE ALL THE KIDS AND THA FAMILY HAVING FUN TODAY. AND MUCH PROPS TO MY GT I.E FAMILY FOR PICKING A GOOD SPOT FOR THE KIDS TO HAVE FUN. SEE EVERYBODY NEXT YEAR.PS ILL POST PICS IN A BIT. I THINK IT WAS LIKE 75 ENTRYS IN THE SHOW


X84


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


>


 nice pics mark


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ontario classics had a great time thanks Goodtimes.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Bad ass bikes & pedal cars :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT TO EVERYONE THAT WAS OUT THERE AT FIESTA VILLAGE TODAY....


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

MORE PIC????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

ABEL760 said:


> I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT TO EVERYONE THAT WAS OUT THERE AT FIESTA VILLAGE TODAY....


 And thank u.....it was truly for the kids....bike/pedal show and fiesta village go hand and hand.....can't wait for next year.....


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

THNKS EVERYONE FOR THE SUPPORT AND THANKS MARK FOR THE PICS.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Great show Good Times thanks for having us there TAPOUT ANGELS WIDOW MAKER AND LIL RAYMOND :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

lowdude13 said:


> Great show Good Times thanks for having us there TAPOUT ANGELS WIDOW MAKER AND LIL RAYMOND :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


THANKS FOR COMING BROTHER THOSE R NICE BIKES WITH SOME NICE DISPLAY


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Firme spot, Best Of Friends had a blast!


----------

